# Thomas Bergersen Scoring Films



## Vehrka (Jan 2, 2017)

So I've been listening to Two Steps From Hell for years and have always loved their work. It's different because it doesn't sound like it's specifically made for trailers, you can actually listen to it as it's own entity and immerse yourself in the music. But I've always wondered why he has never scored a feature film. I mean, maybe he has but I just haven't hear of it and I really think he could do amazing things as a film composer. Does anybody maybe have any ideas or reasons as to why he's never scored a film?


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 2, 2017)

He's done some stuff - plug his name into IMDB. But as for big blockbuster features - no.... not unless it's under an assumed name. Possible, of course.

Maybe he just doesn't want to. Scoring for films is very demanding, with the scheduling, deadlines, re-writes, and everything else. You have to cater to what the director wants - not what you want. Writing trailer trailer music, you are working for yourself... writing music for movies, you are working for someone else. It's not for everyone.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 3, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Maybe he just doesn't want to.



This, Erica. He's had plenty of offers.


----------



## Vehrka (Jan 3, 2017)

JohnG said:


> This, Erica. He's had plenty of offers.


I wonder what offers he's had, would you know of any? Every time I think of what he could possibly score I always see it being some big fantasy blockbuster.


----------



## Marcin M (Jan 15, 2017)

He wrote one score for film called "The Human Experience" and in my opinion is very very good score, really pleasant to listen. You can hear medley here:


----------

